# Keiler Bike Marathon 2006



## eDw (15. März 2006)

Hi,
da anscheinent ausser mir noch keiner im Keiler-Bike Fieber ist, mach ich mal einen Keiler-06-Fred auf.

Offizielle HP:
www.keiler-bike.de

10. Keiler-Bike Marathon 
am 29. / 30. Juli 2006

Im Newsletter zum Jahreswechsel war folgendes zu lesen:
_Wir lassen uns wieder Einiges für euch einfallen, versprochen ! (neue Strecke, Distanzen, etc_)

Hier meine Fragen:
Weiss einer schon was ueber die neuen Strecken und Distanzen?

Gruss
Erik


----------



## doppelhac (15. März 2006)

Hey,

so kann man das ja jetzt nicht sagen    

Ich schaue täglich, ob endich die Ausschreibung fertig ist (...und am besten
gleich noch der Anmeldestart), aber nix    

Diese kleinen Änderungen bzw. Überraschungen würden mich auch
interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (16. März 2006)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> so kann man das ja jetzt nicht sagen
> 
> ...



...na dann bist Du jetzt der Schau-taeglich-Anmeldestart-Beauftragte. Und wenn es soweit ist, dann teilst Du es hier mit. Dann bruch nicht jeder zu schauen.


----------



## Hugo (16. März 2006)

werde wohl mit fahrn wenn mir kein haxenbruch dazwischen kommt.
keiler is geil, und den lass ich mir nicht entgehn wenns nicht 100%ig sein muss(so wie 2003 oder 2005 )


----------



## doppelhac (16. März 2006)

@eDw

Na das ist ja eine meiner leichtesten Übungen  

o.K. immer noch nix    

Ach so, ich soll ja nur, wenn´s soweit ist,

okay husch, husch und schon bin ich wieder weg...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. März 2006)

Heute aus zuverlassiger Quelle erfahren, daß die Langstrecke wahrscheinlich gestrichen wird.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. März 2006)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> Heute aus zuverlassiger Quelle erfahren, daß die Langstrecke wahrscheinlich gestrichen wird.


Ey, mit so was macht man keine Scherze


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. März 2006)

Kein Scherz, sondern aufgrund der ständig sinkenden Teilnehmerzahl auf der Langstrecke.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. März 2006)

Das ist sehr sehr schade. Marathon heisst nunmal Langstrecke, aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.
Weisst du was über eine geänderte Streckenführung, da wurde ja letztes Jahr was angekündigt?


----------



## doppelhac (17. März 2006)

Na, das fänd ich ja nur zum :kotz: , wenn die Langstrecke wegfallen würde.

Ne, nicht das ich da mitfahre  , aber ich finde eigentlich bei der Mittelstrecke die 
Teilnehmerzahl und den Tumult schon ausreichend, ohne
dass da jetzt auch noch die Ex-Langstrecken-Fahrer mitstarten.

(...und nicht zu vergessen der Konkurrenzanstieg    ,
da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass für jenewelche die Mittelstrecke bestimmt ein Klax ist  )

Schaun wir mal...


----------



## Hugo (17. März 2006)

das is nich fein, aber auf der mittelstrecke war doch nicht soooo viel los früher, odeR?
die 60km runde is doch die kurz, die 90km runde die mittelstrecke, oder?

also ich finds schade, aber fast verständlich....waren wirklich kaum mehr als 100mann die die langstrecke in angriff genommen haben, wenn man bedenkt dass die meisten von denen nach spät 6 std im ziel sind, die letzten paar aber 8std. oder mehr brauchen is das nach voll ziehbar.
is einfach doof so lange die posten irgendwo hinstellen zu müssen obwohl eigentlich keiner mehr kommt, und zu früh die rote laterne tragen is ja auch nix.

nun gut dann wird eben auf der mittleren gestartet...wenn die den start eine stunde vor den kurzstreckenfahrern machen könnte man evtl. sogar noch vor dem ganzen mopp ins ziel kommen 

weiss jemand wie sich das dann mit den preisgeldern verhält?
werden die auf die mittelstrecke umgelegt oder gestrichen?
weil das könnte evtl. auch noch n grund sein...man würde im gegensatz zu frammersbach wieder mehr den breitensportler ansprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (17. März 2006)

Ach herrjeh, da war ich ja mal wieder ganz blond 

gerade kam mir die Erleuchtung  

meine Mittelstrecke ist in Wombach ja die Kurzstrecke! 

... und somit betrifft mich das ja gar nicht


----------



## Col. Kurtz (17. März 2006)

die "kurzstrecke"(60) in wombach is irgendwie kult. das zeigen auch schon die starterzahlen. also bei mir steht das sicher aufm programm. und zwar als höhepunkt. somit "heading for victory"


----------



## eDw (20. März 2006)

Hi,
das sind finde ich ja schlechte Neuigkeiten. 
Ich bin in Wombach schon die 60 und die 120 gefahren. Die 120 wareschen schon ein besonderes Erlebnis und ich hab auf der 2ten Runde nur mit mir selbst zu tun gehabt. Nachdem die 90er abgebogen waren am Neustaedter Tor  auf der 2ten Runde, hab ich bis zum 2ten Mal auf die Aurora hoch keinen mehr gesehen. 30 km einsam!  
Manche koennen eben lang, aber nicht schnell  

Die 90er hat mich nie gereizt, da die halbe 2te Runde genau auf dem Strecken Abschnitt verlief, den ich am wenigsten mochte. Aber vielleicht aedert sich das ja.

Aber, die 60er war in Wombach letztes jahr zu voll und auch bei der 90er hab ich das erste mal Klagen gehoert. Man kann auf manchen Trails einfach kaum ueberholen und deshalb kann man - finde ich - nicht mir 1200 Leuten auf die 60er auf einmal starten. Ein Problem sah ich auch darin, dass schnelle 90er dann auf langsame 60er treffen. Das wuerde sich bei einem Stratabstand von 60 min noch verstaerken.

Aber vielleicht machen sie es ja auch wie die Frammersbachen und bieten noch eine kleiner Strecke an. In Frammersbach hat das ja grossen zuspruch.

Verstaendnis hab ich schon, aber Marathon ohne Marathon Strecke ist eben kein Marathon.  

Gruss
eDw


----------



## m.a.t. (20. März 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Die 90er hat mich nie gereizt, da die halbe 2te Runde genau auf dem Strecken Abschnitt verlief, den ich am wenigsten mochte. Aber vielleicht aedert sich das ja.


die 90er bin ich schon gefahren, die letzten 3 Jahre die 120er. Du hast recht, die 2te Runde ist auf der 90er ziehmlich fad.


----------



## Hugo (20. März 2006)

vielleicht laufen dann aber nich tmehr so viele 60er auf die 90er auf.
hab mich manchmal wirklich gefragt was die leute auf den lang strecken wollen wenn ich denen nach 20km schon ne halbe oder ne ganze stunde abgenommen hatte...irgendwie sinnbefreit meiner meinung nach.
gut, wir werden es erleben.

btw. ich bin dafür dass die langstreckenfahrer ihren eigenen verpflegungsbereich im ziel haben....nicht dass die kurzstreckenfahrer den ganzen leckeren kuchen essen bevor die andern ins ziel kommen


----------



## eDw (21. März 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> btw. ich bin dafür dass die langstreckenfahrer ihren eigenen verpflegungsbereich im ziel haben....nicht dass die kurzstreckenfahrer den ganzen leckeren kuchen essen bevor die andern ins ziel kommen



....Langstreckenfahrer sollten mit grossem Rucksack und eigener Verpflegung fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (24. März 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> ....Langstreckenfahrer sollten mit grossem Rucksack und eigener Verpflegung fahren!



Das machen aber immer die "Profifahrradfahrer" auf der kürzesten Runde. Die komplette Werkstatt, den Kleiderschrank und den Kühlschrank hinten drin. Und dann in den Kampf...


----------



## Hugo (24. März 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Das machen aber immer die "Profifahrradfahrer" auf der kürzesten Runde. Die komplette Werkstatt, den Kleiderschrank und den Kühlschrank hinten drin. Und dann in den Kampf...



nix gegen profiradfahrer....bin 2002 auch so an den start gegangen 
damals hatte man noch richtig was vom startgeld...fast vier stunden anstrenung und schmerzen...auf der kurzen versteht sich


----------



## tombal (24. März 2006)

hi 

vergesst aber bitte nicht das die masse der kurzstreckenfahrer die ganzen marathons finanzieren.

gruß


----------



## Hugo (24. März 2006)

jarrod schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> vergesst aber bitte nicht das die masse der kurzstreckenfahrer die ganzen marathons finanzieren.
> 
> gruß



tun sie das wirklich?


----------



## drivingghost (25. März 2006)

jarrod schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> vergesst aber bitte nicht das die masse der kurzstreckenfahrer die ganzen marathons finanzieren.
> 
> gruß



Wenn es denn so ist, es wäre mir lieber, wenn sie noch etwas kürzere Distanzen fahren würden. Bei CC Rennen. Die brauchen etwas mehr Zulauf. Mehr Marathons, weniger CC Rennen. Schade. Andersrum wäre es besser. 

Ach ja, meinen ersten Marathon bin ich auch mit Trinkrucksack gefahren. St.Wendel, 60 km. War aber kaum was drin (;


----------



## rayc (30. März 2006)

Ich habe folgende Anfrage an der Veranstalter geschickt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> mit Entsetzten musste ich im IBC-Forum das Gerücht lesen, das es angeblich 2006 keine  Langstrecke mehr geben soll!
> Das würde ich sehr schade finden, denn der Keiler-Bike Marathon ist einer schönsten Marathons, die ich kenne.
> Entsprechend gerne fahre ich die Runde auch zweimal.
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt, was als Antwort kommt.

Ray


----------



## m.a.t. (31. März 2006)

Ich hatte da auch ne Mail hingeschickt. Das kam als Antwort


> Hallo
> es gibt weiterhin eine Langstrecke
> aber als Jubiläumssstrecke
> weiter Infos ab nächster Woche im Internet


Na, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Aubachbiker (31. März 2006)

Anderen Gerüchten nach soll die Langstrecke in einer Runde gefahren werden.

Man darf als gespannt sein.

Gruß

Gerd


----------



## Hugo (31. März 2006)

mountainbiker sind echt schlimmer als waschweiber
warten wirs einfach ma ab


----------



## doppelhac (2. April 2006)

Okay, melde ordnungsgemäß:  

Letztes Update: 02. APRIL 2006: Anmeldungen ab sofort möglich!

(Musste aber nach Prüfung feststellen, dass dem noch nicht so ist,
wahrscheinlich war ich mal wieder zu schnell    ;
also schön weiterbeobachten und dann zackzack loslegen  

Achja, die Streckenlängen sind wohl 40 / 58 und 95 km.

Okay, man sieht sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (3. April 2006)

Kurzer Nachtrag:

Anmeldungen ab 09. April möglich!!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. April 2006)

Wie ab heute auf der HP zu sehen, die Strecken: 
Jubiläumsstrecke 95 km, Mittelstrecke 58 km, Kurzstrecke 30 km


----------



## eDw (11. April 2006)

Hier der ganze Newsletter. Dann werde ich auf jeden fall die 95 fahren. Da freu ich mich schon drauf.

_Hallo Mountainbikerinnen,
hallo Mountainbiker,
seid ihr gut über den langen und schneereichen Winter gekommen? Endlich steht der Frühling
vor der Tür und sicher habt ihr schon die ersten Trainingseinheiten ohne die lästigen
Winterklamotten hinter euch. Wenn der Wind über die glatt rasierten Beine streichelt, macht
das Biken einfach mehr Spaß und die gezielte Vorbereitung auf die Marathonsaison kann
beginnen.
Auf keinen Fall solltet ihr euch in diesem Jahr den Keiler entgehen lassen! Zu unserem
10jährigen Jubiläum haben wir uns etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen und die
Streckenauswahl geändert. Ihr könnt unter folgenden Strecken wählen:
· Einsteiger 30 km ca. 500 hm
· Keiler-Klassik 58 km ca. 1.350 hm
· Keiler-Marathon 95 km ca. 2.650 hm
Als Marathon-Frau oder -Mann musst du dich in diesem Jahr also nicht zweimal durch die
gleiche Strecke quälen sondern brauchst lediglich eine Runde zu fahren. Klingt doch
verlockend, oder? Die Zusatzschleife führt dich auf den höchsten Punkt des Spessarts, den
Geiersberg (586 m), und ist landschaftlich besonders reizvoll. Das diese ca. 37 km auch
keilerlike sind  also gespickt mit geilen up-, downhills und singletrails versteht sich von
selbst.
Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen: Die zuständigen Forstämter genehmigen uns diese Strecke
anlässlich unseres 10jährigen Jubiläums nur für dieses Jahr. Ein Grund mehr, sich dieses
Schmankerl nicht entgehen zu lassen!_


----------



## doppelhac (19. April 2006)

Hey Mädels,

wo bleiben denn Eure Anmeldungen    

...wollt Ihr mich alleine lassen   ?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. April 2006)

Ist doch noch eeeewig Zeit


----------



## doppelhac (19. April 2006)

Ja, ja, ja....


... ich gehöre halt zu der Gattung (ungeduldige   ) Frau!!!


----------



## eDw (20. April 2006)

...weiss einer schon was Naeheres zu den Streckenaenderungen? Einen Plan, eine Beschreibung?
Wuerde die neue Strecke gern mal fahren.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## spessarter (26. Juni 2006)

wie schauts, weiß jemand schon wie die neue Strecke verläuft, bzw. ob es im Vorfeld eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung gibt?

Vielleicht findet sich auch jemand der die Strecke kennt und sich als Guide bereitstellt?


----------



## Flo G. (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo, Streckenführung wird es sicherlich wieder geben. Entweder eine, oder 2 Wochen vorm offiziellen Start. Ist immer Samstags, gegen 1.

So sieht das Trikot diese Jahr aus:






Meiner Meinung nach für ein Jubiläumstrikot nicht wirlich der Bringer. Das "Zielflaggen-Muster" finde ich nicht besoners gelungen. Auch nicht wirklich einfallsreich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr:






Aber ist auch nicht leicht immer was neues zu entwerfen. Bestes bisher: 2004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (26. Juni 2006)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist auch nicht leicht immer was neues zu entwerfen. Bestes bisher: 2004



Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten   
2004 gab es doch das *hässliche *ärmellose Trikot?
Mir gefällt bisher das 2005er am besten.

Wenigstens ist 2006 der *Keiler* wieder auf den Trikot mit drauf.

ray


----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. Juni 2006)

Also das 2004er Trikot war wirklich übelst:kotz: 
Das 2003er war schön 
2005er hab ich nicht bekommen. Größe M war schon alles weg


----------



## eDw (27. Juni 2006)

*2002 *war das rot/gelbe Mc Donalds Trikot oder?   :kotz: 
*2003* war das weisse mit dem Keiler? Das Desing find ich super aber weiss? Meines hat nun super Abdruecke drauf. Kettenblatt, Finger...
*2004* war das Kurzarmtrikot. Super Idee, aber irgendwie fiel das eine Nummer groesser aus als sonst. Da haette ich selbst mit meinen eins 109kg noch Luft gehabt   
*2005* war das orangene. Super abe halt ohne Keiler.  
*2006 *naja, ueber die Farbe laesst sich streiten.

Mal was anderes. Das ist doch eine Jubilaeumstour. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, haben sie die Strecke wieder genehmigt bekommen wie sie vor 10 Jahren war. Also viel durch den Loewensteinschen Park. 
Den Streckenplan von vor 10 Jahren hat nicht noch zufaellig einer in der Schublade?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## eDw (27. Juni 2006)

...nochmal ich. hab gerade einen Entdeckung gemacht. Die Hoehenprofile (ohne Ortsangaben    ) sind online.
Vielleicht kommen wir ja so weiter.

Also a) das 2006er Profil
und b) das 2005er Profil

----> keine Aenderung:  Mittelstrecke
1450 HM , 57 km

c) das 90er (wohl besser 100er Profil)    Marathonstrecke
2490 HM *98,5 km*
d) das 90er Profil mit dem Mittelstreckenprofil verglichen.

So nun gebt mal Euren Senft ab wo der Rest der Strecke ist.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## spessarter (27. Juni 2006)

zu den Trickots:
Ich fand das Mc-Donalds/Keiler Weißbier am besten - die perfekten Sponsoren für den Sportler - fand ich cool  
das Kurzarm war/ist mir leider auch viel zu groß, deshalb zieh ich es nicht an, ansonsten war es eine gute idee.


----------



## spessarter (27. Juni 2006)

zur Strecke - gute Arbeit, EdW - schön dass die 1. und die letzte Abfahrt in der Runde mit drinnen sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (27. Juni 2006)

Also von Lichtenau müßte es auf den Geiersberg (586m, höchter "Berg" im Spessart) gehen. Da sollen tolle Trails in die Strecke eingebunden weren. Wie weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## eDw (28. Juni 2006)

...die Infos von thof decken sich mit dem was ich gehoert hab.
Hier mal ein update mit ein paar weiteren Annahmen.


----------



## spessarter (28. Juni 2006)

..wenns wirklich Silvan wäre fällt mir was ein: Da ging früher vom Geiersberg, nahe Aurora, ein hammerharter Wurzeldownhill zum Silvan runter - der war letztes Jahr durch Baumfällarbeiten aber nicht passierbar. Wenn die Abfahrt Teil der Strecke wäre  
Ich denke, ich werde meinem neuen Prophet am Sonntag mal die "alte" Keilerbike-Strecke zeigen


----------



## natty_dread (28. Juni 2006)

Achtung! Pure Spekulation!!!
Wenns bei Lichtenau auf der Seite hochgeht, dann wohl erst auf den Hohen Knuck (zur Sandkaute, für die Ortskundigen), dann Geiersberg. Wenns dort über tolle Trails geht, tipp ich mal auf den Heunweg (mit "H" ausgeschildert und die ersten Kilometer praktisch durchgehend Trail). Dann könnte evtl. das was du mit Karlshöhe? eingezeichnet hast Torhaus Aurora (NICHT!!! Forsthaus Aurora) sein und der letzte Berg bevors wieder auf die 60er Strecke geht Karlshöhe...


----------



## thof (28. Juni 2006)

Der Heunweg (natty_dread) führt vom Geiersberg Richtung Torhaus Aurora. Von dort gehts auf den Kehrbrunnen-Trail (Wurzeltrail von Spessarter) runter nach Sylvan. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn diese Trails nicht Teil der Strecke wären. Ich glaube, die sind gesetzt.


----------



## Flo G. (28. Juni 2006)

Auf der Website gefunden:
_
Die Streckenvorstellung findet am Sonntag, 16. Juli um 9.00 Uhr statt.


Vorstellung des neuen Teilstückes (Streckenlänge ca. 70 km) der neuen 95 km Marathon Strecke und der 60 km Mittelstrecke.
Treffpunkt am Sportplatz Parkplatz am Vereinsheim in Wombach.

Bitte am Vereinsheim Parkplatz parken !_


Warum lässt man das nicht bei Samstagmittag? Fande das ideal. Schade


----------



## spessarter (28. Juni 2006)

ich finde Sonntagmorgens familienfreundlicher


----------



## eDw (17. Juli 2006)

...und war nun einer Gestern auf der Streckenbesichtigung dabei?
Details zur Strecke?

Gruss
eDw


----------



## spessarter (17. Juli 2006)

also: kurz die Beschreibung der neuen Streckenteile:
von der Forellenzucht vor Erlenfurt geht es über eklige, frisch geschotterte Wege ewig über den Wildfang bergauf, bis es irgendwann scharf links in einen Trail senkrecht den Berg hoch geht (die meisten haben hoch geschoben). Dann über Trails zum Geiersberg, die schöne Abfahrt zum Sylvan, den Trail hoch Richtung Neubau, dann Karlshöhe, den Trail runter zum Schleifthor, dann über Schotterwege zur Wagenmühle und Zeltplatz im Hafenlohrtal. Dann ein scharfer Trail hoch, dann über verschiedene Wege kreuz und quer hinter Bergrothenfels, dann wieder hoch zur Aurora, runter nach EInsiedl, der Rest wie gehabt.
Eine wirklich tolle Strecke, sehr abwechslungsreich. Ich denke, die 100 km werden anstrengender als die 120 km in Frammersbach, da hoher Trailantei, und weil die scharfen Anstiege an der befahrbarkeitsgrenze Kraft ziehen.

Die Streckenbesichtigung war aber nicht so doll, der Guide der schnellen Gruppe hat oft den Weg nicht gewußt, dann mussten wir warten bis die langsame Gruppe da war und es weiter gehen konnte...


----------



## trelgne (18. Juli 2006)

Der Trail von der Karlshöhe runter zum Schleiftor (Wanderweg roter Schrägbalken) wird die allermeisten Fahrer in fahrtechnischer Hinsicht an ihre Grenzen bringen bzw. überfordern. Zuschauer werden dort vermutlich eine Mischung aus Hiking und Purzelbäumen zu sehen bekommen. Die Wurzelpassage runter zum Sylvan ist auch vom Feinsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melbar-kasom1 (18. Juli 2006)

Da wird einem ja wieder richtig was abverlangt  

wahrscheinlich braucht man wieder eine woche bis man das grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bringen  

Der Keiler ist halt ein richtiges Highlight  

Mel


----------



## eDw (18. Juli 2006)

Hat einer noch infos zu der Schlussabfahrt?

_Doch es gibt noch ein weiteres Highlight für alle Downhill-Freaks: Wie in den ersten Jahren
gibt es im Jubiläumsjahr wieder den "Karl-Neuf-Downhill". Auf einem alten Waldweg geht es
direkt unterhalb des Karl-Neuf-Platzes quer durch den Wald bis an den Waldrand oberhalb
des Start-Ziel-Bereiches. Auf einer Länge von 1,5 km geht es 220 hm talwärts._


----------



## blackbike__ (18. Juli 2006)

sind die neuen streckenabschnitte eigentlich alle auf der langen distanz oder hat die 58-er runde auch neue anteile im vergleich zu den vorjahren?

gruss, bb


----------



## Flo G. (18. Juli 2006)

hallo, 58 wie gehabt


----------



## blackbike__ (19. Juli 2006)

danke!


----------



## eDw (19. Juli 2006)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, 58 wie gehabt



Dem ist wohl nicht ganz so. Denn wie zu lesen ist, ist die letzte Abfahrt anders!


----------



## Flo G. (19. Juli 2006)

ok, mag sein.

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass unser Tourguide mit ein paar Übermotivierten auf den letzten 15 Km extrem aufgedreht hat und wir alleine fahren mussten. Sind dann natürlich die "alte" Strecke gefahren.

Finde es immer wieder schade, dass die Streckenvorstellung als Rennen betrachtet wird...


----------



## eDw (21. Juli 2006)

Hi,
sind die Strecke Gestern abend mal abgesurft. 
So trocken war sie selbst vor 3 Jahren nicht. Keine einzige feuchte Stelle.
Der  "Karl-Neuf-Downhill" ist ganz net. Auf jeden Fall besser als durch den Hohlweg mit diesen Mega Steinen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## sipemue (21. Juli 2006)

Da ich beim Keiler zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr starten werde, kann mir jmd verraten alle wieviel km ca. die Versorgungsstationen sind? 
Ich saufe immer wie ein Loch (oder amerikanische V8 Bigblock) beim Radln und müsste vorab einschätzen können, ob ich mit zwei Flaschen am Rahmen oder 3 Liter auf dem Rücken starte ...

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (21. Juli 2006)

> Finde es immer wieder schade, dass die Streckenvorstellung als Rennen betrachtet wird...



Es waren halt 20-30 Leute in der Gruppe - dass da die Leistungsunterschiede sehr groß sind war zu erwarten. 

Meinst Du, dass alle warten, bis sich der letzte drei Zentner Biker   bei der Streckenbesichtigung den Berg hoch gekämpft hat?

Die einzige Lösung (wenn man die Strecke nicht veröffentlichen darf) ist, mehr Guides bei der Streckenbesichtigung einzusetzen - was bei ehrenamtlichen Helfern bei einem kleinen Verein halt nicht immer geht - daher keine Kritik am Veranstalter.

Drei Gruppen für die Große Runde mit Führern, die die Strecke schon mal abgeradelt sind, wäre aber besser gewesen


----------



## Aubachbiker (21. Juli 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich beim Keiler zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr starten werde, kann mir jmd verraten alle wieviel km ca. die Versorgungsstationen sind?
> Ich saufe immer wie ein Loch (oder amerikanische V8 Bigblock) beim Radln und müsste vorab einschätzen können, ob ich mit zwei Flaschen am Rahmen oder 3 Liter auf dem Rücken starte ...
> 
> Vielen Dank.



Hallo,

zwei Flaschen sollten reichen, die Trinkgewohnheiten sind allerdings verschieden.
Die Wombacher hatten bisher immer nach den langen Anstiegen (2 x Aurora, 1 x Neustädter Tor), am Forsthaus Diana und vor Neustadt eine Station. 
Bei der Hitze- und Staubschlacht (36 C) 2003 bin ich mit insgesamt 7 Flaschen über die Runde gekommen.

Gruß Aubachbiker

http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/ausdauersport/MTB06/mtb-frame.htm


----------



## Col. Kurtz (21. Juli 2006)

trelgne schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trail von der Karlshöhe runter zum Schleiftor (Wanderweg roter Schrägbalken) wird die allermeisten Fahrer in fahrtechnischer Hinsicht an ihre Grenzen bringen bzw. überfordern. Zuschauer werden dort vermutlich eine Mischung aus Hiking und Purzelbäumen zu sehen bekommen. Die Wurzelpassage runter zum Sylvan ist auch vom Feinsten...




also das nur auf der langstrecke? schade...  
freu mich trotzdem schon!  


von wegen 'fahrtechnische Grenzen' hoff ich nur, dass es dieses jahr nicht zu so nem chaos kommt, wenn die 58er spitze in die langstreckler fährt...


----------



## Flo G. (21. Juli 2006)

Zum Thema trinken in Wombach:

Ziemlich genau alle 15 Km.
Ich bin bisher immer mit einer vollen Flasche losgefahren und hab mir dann alle 15 Km an der Station eine neue geben lassen. Hat mir genau gereicht.

Wie war das eigentlich, kann es sein, dass es letztes Jahr sogar 4 Stationen gegeben hat? (58 km Runde)

1. Neustädter Tor
2. Nach dem Wildgatter, vor Aurora Anstieg
3. Aurora
4. Aurora 2

Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?
Weiß einer ob die vorm 1. Aurora Anstieg dieses Jahr wieder da ist?


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Juli 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer noch infos zu der Schlussabfahrt?
> 
> _Doch es gibt noch ein weiteres Highlight für alle Downhill-Freaks: Wie in den ersten Jahren
> gibt es im Jubiläumsjahr wieder den "Karl-Neuf-Downhill". Auf einem alten Waldweg geht es
> ...




Hallo eDw,

im Moment habe keine Vorstellung von der neuen Abfahrt. Wollte nächste Woche nochmal ein kurzes Stück fahren. Ist die Abfahrt leicht zu finden?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## eDw (24. Juli 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> also das nur auf der langstrecke? schade...
> freu mich trotzdem schon!
> 
> von wegen 'fahrtechnische Grenzen' hoff ich nur, dass es dieses jahr nicht zu so nem chaos kommt, wenn die 58er spitze in die langstreckler fährt...



...das wird dieses Jahr kaum passieren, da die 95er nach ca. 25 km auf eine andere Strecke abbiegen. Und 25 km in 30 min aufzuholen ist recht schwierig.




			
				Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das eigentlich, kann es sein, dass es letztes Jahr sogar 4 Stationen gegeben hat? (58 km Runde)
> 
> 1. Neustädter Tor
> 2. Nach dem Wildgatter, vor Aurora Anstieg
> ...



Die 2. Verpflegung Nach dem Wildgatter vor der Aurora, gab es letztes Jahr nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (24. Juli 2006)

mtbmarcus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo eDw,
> 
> im Moment habe keine Vorstellung von der neuen Abfahrt. Wollte nächste Woche nochmal ein kurzes Stück fahren. Ist die Abfahrt leicht zu finden?
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus, 
wenn Du Dich auskennst dann schon.
Ich hab Dir mal ein Bildchen gemalt.
Das rote ist die alte Strecke und das rosa die Neue. Unten kommt man an dem Schotterweg raus, den man beim Start hochfaehrt. Wie es dann zum Ziel weitergeht weiss ich nicht, da ich bei der Streckenbesichtigung nicht dabei war.
Hier nochmal ne grobe Beschreibung. Nach dem Margarethenhof kommt diese kleine Schleife und dann faehrt man links auf den Maintalhoehenweg (blaues M) und auf die Schlussabfahrt zu. Irgendwann geht es dann rechts weg (wo der Weg mit Dachziegeln aufgefuellt ist). Nach ca. 50-100 Metern geht die alte Strecke dann zwischen Baeumen auf Wurzeln auf einen Trail links bergab(Wanderzeichen). Hier nicht abbiegen sonder noch ein Stueck gerade aus auf eine Holzplatz. Hier links den Spuren folgen und dann immer (ohne Kurve) bergab.

Wenn Du es gefahren bist, schreib mal Deine Meinung.

Wir haben uns Gestern nochmal die zusaetzlichen Abschnitte der 95er angeschaut. Das wird spassig, aber anstrengend.

G E


----------



## Sauron1977 (24. Juli 2006)

Morgen allerseits!

Kann mir jemand mit Sicherheit sagen bis zu welcher Uhrzeit ich am Sonntagmorgen noch eine Nachmeldung machen kann?
Start ist ja um halb neun und laut Internetseite kann ich bis 1 1/2 Stunden vorher das noch tun. Habe leider bei einer vergangenen Veranstaltung mal Pech gehabt weil die Angaben falsch waren im Internet.
Kann ich also wirklich davon ausgehen dass es reicht wenn ich mich um Sieben Uhr melde?
Vielleicht ist ja jemand vom KeilerBike-Orgateam hier im Forum aktiv?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß,
Sauron


----------



## Otzi (24. Juli 2006)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema trinken in Wombach:
> 
> Ziemlich genau alle 15 Km.
> Ich bin bisher immer mit einer vollen Flasche losgefahren und hab mir dann alle 15 Km an der Station eine neue geben lassen. Hat mir genau gereicht.




Also es gibt da Trinkflaschen zum wechseln wie in Frammersbach?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Cuberider2812 (24. Juli 2006)

Soweit ich das erzählt bekommen habe gibts nur ganz ganz wenige Trinkflaschen, wenn überhaupt. Das meiste wird wohl über Becher ausgegeben...was ich wirklich nicht angebracht finde, auch wenn es für den Veranstalter billiger ist! Flaschen sind nicht für für die Biker besser, sondern auch für die liebe Umwelt, und die gehört doch für uns MTB'ler auch dazu, oder?


----------



## padres-team (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
es werden Trinkflaschen gereicht, so war es zumindest letztes Jahr. Habe an allen drei Stationen Trinkflaschen bekommen.


----------



## Flo G. (24. Juli 2006)

Genau. Seit letztes Jahr das erste mal Trinkflaschen.

Mangelnde Anzahl? Auf keinen Fall, es waren eigentlich soviel da, dass man theoretisch 3-4 pro Station mitnehmen hätte können..


----------



## Otzi (24. Juli 2006)

Danke, alles klar.

Dann bis Sonntag.

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. Juli 2006)

...und dass ihr mir bitte alle meckert wegen der barbarischen startzeit. sowas muss absolut nicht sein.(auch wenns viele machen)


----------



## Arnoud (25. Juli 2006)

Gibt es auch die höhe meter von den 30 Kilometer irgendwo?


----------



## eDw (25. Juli 2006)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dass ihr mir bitte alle meckert wegen der barbarischen startzeit. sowas muss absolut nicht sein.(auch wenns viele machen)



Da muss ich Dir recht geben! Viel zu spaet. Ich waere auch gerne um 7 Schon gestartet!  

Von der 30er Strecke hab ich noch gar nichts gesehen oder gehoert. Vielleicht sind das nur 5 Dorfrunden in Wombach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo G. (25. Juli 2006)

Die 30er Strecke geht hoch bis zur ersten Verpflegung, Neustädter Tor.
Von dort dann den Weg wieder runter ins Ziel, den dann auch die 58er am Ende einschlagen (man fährt ja nach Aurora 2 wieder Richtung Neustädter Tor und dann scharf rechts in den Wald rein).

Von der Strecke her sicher nicht so der bringer, vor allem weil halt die schönsten Streckenabschnitte fehlen.


----------



## Aubachbiker (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

die 30 km haben etwa 500 hm.
Ich finde für eine Einsteigerrunde ganz o.k.
Ich fahre aber doch lieber die 58 km.

Gruß Aubachbiker


----------



## eDw (26. Juli 2006)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Die 30er Strecke geht hoch bis zur ersten Verpflegung, Neustädter Tor.
> Von dort dann den Weg wieder runter ins Ziel, den dann auch die 58er am Ende einschlagen (man fährt ja nach Aurora 2 wieder Richtung Neustädter Tor und dann scharf rechts in den Wald rein).
> 
> Von der Strecke her sicher nicht so der bringer, vor allem weil halt die schönsten Streckenabschnitte fehlen.



Das ist praktisch das, was die 80er in den letzten Jahren als Zusatz zu der 58er fuhren. 
Prima! Da freuen sich dann die schnellen 58er wenn sie auf der letzten neuen Abfahrt langsame 30er vor sich haben, denn Ueberholen ist da so gut wie nicht moeglich.


----------



## rayc (26. Juli 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist praktisch das, was die 80er in den letzten Jahren als Zusatz zu der 58er fuhren.
> Prima! Da freuen sich dann die schnellen 58er wenn sie auf der letzten neuen Abfahrt langsame 30er vor sich haben, denn Ueberholen ist da so gut wie nicht moeglich.




  
Gleiches Recht/UNRecht für alle.  

Da merken die 58er-Kurzstreckler, wie sich die 85er-Mitteldistanzler und Langstrecken-Fahrer in den letzten Jahren gefühlt haben 

Hoffentlich werden nicht wieder mit VORSATZ Pferde auf der Strecke Gassi-geführt, wie es leider 2005 passiert ist.
Hat man eigentlich diese UNpersonen zur Rede gestellt?


Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf die neue 98,5er Langstrecke gespannt.


ray


----------



## spessarter (27. Juli 2006)

und ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich mit dem HartenTail oder dem Prophet die 100 km angehen soll  
Wenn nur die Anstiege nicht wären...


----------



## thof (28. Juli 2006)

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, habe mich aber aufgrund der Abfahrten und Trails doch für das Fully entschieden -wiegt ja auch nur 11,5 kilo .


----------



## Poppei (28. Juli 2006)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Startgebühr für die 30KM ebenfalls 40 EURO ( 48 Euro Nachmeldung ) beträgt ???


----------



## sipemue (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,

kann man in der Nähe auch Campen? Überlege gerade, ob ich nicht schon Samstag abend anreise und dort das Zelt aufschlage. Sonntags früh um 4:30 Uhr aufzustehen ist nicht so mein Ding ...

Was könnte man Samstag abends dort auch noch unternehmen?


----------



## Flo G. (28. Juli 2006)

Die meisten schlafen im Vereinsheim des RV Viktoria Wombach (direkt am Start/Ziel-Bereich). Soweit ich weiß ist dies sogar kostenlos. Nur das Frühstück (wenn man will) kostet 5 Euro.

Da für heute und morgen Nacht wohl noch teils kräftige Gewitter erwartet werden, würde ich an deiner Stelle diese Möglichkeit in Anspruch nehmen. 
Du kannst aber auch an der Strecke zelten.

Schau mal auf die Website (keiler-bike.de), dort in der Ausschreibung ist das näher erleutert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2006)

Apropos Gewitter.....wie siehts denn mit der Strecke aus? Ist die noch trocken? Oder mittlerweile schon matschig/rutschig usw? Bin für die 95er gemeldet und "durfte" dieses Jahr schonmal so ne lange Strecke unter nassen Bedingungen fahren - kann nicht sagen daß es mir Spaß gemacht hätte.

Also, über nen kleinen Streckenbericht würd ich mich freuen!

Was muss dem Sommer auch ausgerechnet jetzt die Puste ausgehen......


----------



## Poppei (29. Juli 2006)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Startgebühr für die 30KM ebenfalls 40 EURO ( 48 Euro Nachmeldung ) beträgt ???
Das wäre ja echt abgehoben.  Pro Kilometer 1,33 Euro


----------



## kupfermark (29. Juli 2006)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten schlafen im Vereinsheim des RV Viktoria Wombach (direkt am Start/Ziel-Bereich)




Aber das ist schon die Sporthalle, oder gibts da noch was anderes? Da haben wir letztes Jahr übernachtet, war sogar recht ruhig, ist allerdings ein paar hundert Meter weg vom Start:







[/url][/IMG]

@poppel: siehst Du richtig. Lohnt sich also gar nicht, die kleine Strecke zu fahren..


----------



## Poppei (29. Juli 2006)

@kupfermark

Ich fahre die nicht, aber ein Kumpel wollte mal bei einer EinsteigerRunde mitfahren. Da muss man ja wohl echt kotzen 
Trikots gibts aber als Nachmelder schon noch, oder ?


----------



## kupfermark (29. Juli 2006)

Kann sein, dass bis dahin einige Grössen nicht mehr verfügbar sind. In dem Fall zahlt man allerdings weniger, weiss allerdings nicht mehr wieviel. So wars zumindest letztes Jahr.


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2006)

So, bin wieder zurück, wie liefs bei euch allen?

Bin die 98er gefahren und ich muss sagen :

HAMMER - STRECKE!!! 

Trotzdem, ich habe körperlich gelitten wie schon lange nicht mehr. Das liegt vor allem daran daß mir der Keiler-Bike mit seinem doch sehr unruhigen Höhenprofil nicht liegt. Und vor allem technisch bin ich kein Held, und ich finde daß gerade auf den letzten 30/35 km FÜR MICH ganz ganz böse Trails dabei waren.....die mir im nachhinein betrachtet dann doch Spaß gemacht haben und wenn es halt dazu gedient hat meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern!

Boah, auf manchen Downhills bin ich derart durchgeschüttelt worden daß ich kaum noch was gesehen hab! 

Dieses permanente kurze auf und ab zieht einem die letzten Körner aus den Knochen.
Bin halt mehr der Frammersbach-Fan, vom Höhenprofil her! Nicht falsch verstehen!! Ich bin jetzt Keiler zum dritten mal gefahren und bin jedesmal begeistert! Aber, wie schon gesagt, es liegt mir halt nicht so.

Trotzdem bin ich nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder mit dabei!! 

Ach ja, meine Zeit : 5:52 undsonstnochwas.....naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2006)

rennen war wirklich saugeil, mir sind in den downhills z.t. echt die hände abgefallen, trotzdem haben wir es gut krachen lassen... zeit: 5:08....

und das beste war meine startnummer: 1


----------



## Col. Kurtz (30. Juli 2006)

war net übel! 
nur ham sich dieses jahr irgendwie unverhofft viele topfahrer auf die mittelstrecke verirrt. schon am start hab ich gewusst: mim keiler wirds bestimmt nix. top 10 ist möglich, wird aber schwer.
der start war halt mal wieder brutal schnell und die spitze war weg; is mein altes problem, besonders wenn das rennen nicht 100% priorität hat und ich die woche vorher voll trainiert hab(wgn bundesliga wetter nexte woche)...
bin dann aber ganz ordentlich zurecht gekommen und zum 7. hats noch gelangt.


ist und bleibt aber auf jeden fall eine meiner lieblingsveranstaltungen!!


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2006)

@junkyjerk
5:08 !?!?!?

 

Wow, Respekt, bin begeistert und zieh den Hut!   

Womöglich noch mim Singlespeeder????


----------



## kupfermark (30. Juli 2006)

jo, bin das ganze Rennen mit Junkjerk gefahren, hab die gleiche Zeit  

Die Uphills fand ich auch recht knackig, aber Berg runter konnte mans ordentlich krachen lassen, vor allem weil sich das Feld so dermassen entzerrt hat! Hätt mir nur ab und zu mehr Federweg gewünscht, die Handgelenke haben zuweilen schon gelitten. 

Alles in allem ein Top Rennen


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Juli 2006)

War heute auch dabei. Liegt ja direkt vor der Haustür.
Aber mir liegt die Strecke eigentlich auch nicht so. Und dann kam noch Pech und eigene Blödheit dazu. Erst ein Ast quer im Laufrad und Schaltwerk den ich fast nicht mehr rausbekommen habe. Und das genau als ich mich von einer etwas größeren Gruppe abgesetzt hatte. Konnte dann zuschauen wie alle wieder vorbeigefahren sind. Dann noch verfahren. Geht eigentlich nicht aber ich habe es möglich gemacht. Hatte so die Strecke von vor zwei Jahren im Kopf das ich es zuerst gar nicht gemerkt habe.
Auch sollte man am Abend zuvor keine Sachen essen die man nicht gewohnt ist. Das ich während dem Wettkampf deswegen nicht in die Büsche mußte war alles. Zum Schluß kam ich nach 2h41min ins Ziel. 
Hat also alles gepaßt.  Ich hoffe das es jetzt mal ein wenig kühler wird damit ich wenigstens wieder richtig trainieren kann.

Bin eigentlich nicht so die Heulsuse aber das mußte ich jetzt mal loswerden.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich die schöne Strecke in der nächsten Zeit mal in Ruhe abfahren.


----------



## race-jo (30. Juli 2006)

Hey,

bin heut auch di 58 km strecke mitgefahren, es ist leider nicht so dolle gelaufen.
bin das rennen wie ein längeres cc rennen angegangen, das hat auch bis zur hällfte des zweiten anstiegs geklappt, doch dann kam der mann mit dem hammer und hat mir die lichter ausgeklickt, dann hab ich noch einen platten gehabt und dann noch nen schleicher, da ich keine zwei schläuche dabei hatte musste ich zweimal nachpumpen (mit einer handpumpe), im letzten drittel wurde ich dann nur noch überholt und wurde insgesamt 145. mit 3:09, in der altersklasse 3. kann euch jetztaber nciht sagen wie viele in der klasse gestartet sind.


----------



## drivingghost (30. Juli 2006)

Fein. Habe die Veranstaltung wegen einer Prüfung am Dienstag aus dem Kalender gestrichen, bin dann heute mit demm Rennrad gefahren. Wurde länger als geplant, so hätte ich im Grunde genommen auch den Keiler auf Mitteldistanz fahren können und wäre nicht viel später als von der Rennradrunde zurückgekehrt.
Dumm gelaufen.
Glückwunsch an Felix und Race-Jo.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (31. Juli 2006)

Geil...Geiler...Keiler....

Hossa war das ein geiles Rennen + Strecke (58 km)! Lob an die Veranstalter, Lob an alle Mitfahrer, die sich bei weitem nicht so aggressiv verhalten haben wie in Frammersbach!
Alles in allem eine super Veranstaltung und ich war mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal dabei!


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. Juli 2006)

klasse marathon gestern... bin ja zuletzt beim dolomiti worldcup und in bad goisern die salzkammerguttrophy gefahren und ich muß sagen wombach kann da gut mithalten.

strecke,organisation und vor allem die verpflegung ist erstklassig.

auf den letzten downhills wurde es zwar auf der langen strecke etwas voller, die langsameren fahrer haben sich aber alle klasse kooparativ gezeigt...ich war der der immer schön zu jedem danke gesagt hat...nachdem mein vorfahrer sie jeweils höflich vorgewarnt hatte

das einzige was im vergleich zu südtirol und österreich fehlt sind halt die langen anstiege auf skipisten bis auf über 2000 meter und voll in der sonne...aber die mag ja auch nicht jeder

ach ja zeit: 4:37... senioren I waren 5 schneller aber nicht älter wie ich...

@adrenalino: hab mich an den verpflegungen dann doch nicht sooo lange aufgehalten...

joe


----------



## Aubachbiker (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe hier auch mal einen Lobgesang zum Besten.

Die Strecke war wie anspruchsvoll wie immer, am letzten Downhill ging es an meine Grenzen. Nach den Downhills war ich froh das es wieder bergauf ging - dann taten wenigstens die Hände nicht mehr weh.
Bin auch froh ohne Sturz durchgekommen zu sein.
Orga und Verpflegung war gut, ander ersten Verpflegungsstelle gab es zwar keine Trinkflaschen mehr, das spielte bei meiner Leistung ohnehin keine Rolle mehr. Auch die Helfer waren sehr motiviert dabei.  

Bei mir lief es auf den 58 km nicht wie erhofft, bin die ersten 20 km gar nicht vorwärts gekommen  . Erst ab der Aurora ging es wieder und fand meinen Tritt. Ich konnte mich von den 4,5 Std-Fahrern lösen und mit 3:52 Std doch noch in eine einigermaßen versöhnliche Zeit fahren.

Ich habe aber bei diesem Rennen eine ganz neue posetive Erfahrung gemacht.
Leider mußte ich mich von den 95ern überrundet lassen. Aber dabei ging es bis auf eine Ausnahme sehr fair und rücksichtvoll zu. Die nahmen sich nähmlich die Zeit anzusagen wo vorbeifahren (was das mindeste sein sollte) und gaben dem Überholten die Zeit sich auf eine sichere Fahrline zu begeben. Einer ließ mir sogar die Wahl auf welche Seite er vorbeifahren soll. Und das obwohl es bei dennen um die Spitzenplazierungen ging. 
Ich habe das auch schon ganz anders erlebt.

Dafür sage ich DANKE      

Gruß Aubachbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (31. Juli 2006)

von wegen überrundung fällt mir noch ne kleine anektode ein:
zu überholender 30er-fahrer wird an leicht abschüssiger stelle aus großer distanz vorgewarnt. der kollege fährt rechts ran und bremst. kurz vor dem stillstand haut er voll die vorderbremse rein, das rad steigt hinten hoch, er sitzt auf dem vorbau. natürlich klappt sein bike dann genau in dem moment auf die streckenseite als ich dran vorbei will! war ne absolute krankenhaussituation und übelst knapp...

ich glaub viele 30er haben sowieso ihren augen nicht getraut auf den letzten abfahrten. da denkst du: "unglaublich, dass man das noch fahren kann!" - und plötzlich kommen 2 mit 50 vorbeigeknallt...


----------



## pitcane (31. Juli 2006)

Den Lobeshymnen kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Strecke und die Organisation waren wirklich sehr gut. Dazu noch nahezu Idealwetter - die perfekte Mischung für einen spaßigen Marathon. Wenn überhaupt was zu kritisieren wäre, dann der "Stadionsprecher". Da müßte doch für eine Veranstaltung von dieser Klasse jemand mit etwas mehr Talent aufzutreiben sein. Is aber eher Nebensache. 

Der Keiler war top.


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Juli 2006)

Aubachbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den Downhills war ich froh das es wieder bergauf ging - dann taten wenigstens die Hände nicht mehr weh.


Jaaa, ein Leidensgenosse. Bin aber auch selbst dran schuld. Wer wider besseres Wissen die Reifen und die Gabel vollknallt, hat es nicht anders verdient.
War ansonsten wieder eine super Veranstaltung. Die 95km-Strecke war ein echtes Highlight, das können die Wombacher für die nächsten Jahre beibehalten.  Ist besser als 2 Runden.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Flo G. (31. Juli 2006)

Orga war wieder Top!

Bin leider die ersten 25 Km nicht richtig zu Tritt gekommen, da es vor allem an den Anstiegen kaum aufwärts ging (zu viele Fahrer vorneweg).

Dann lief es aber besser und ich konnte in 03.36 ins Ziel fahren. War über die Zeit zwar nicht super glücklich, aber mehr war gestern wohl nicht drin.

Man hatte selbst in der Einführungsrunde kaum eine Gelegenheit ein paar Plätze gut zu machen. Und wenn man dann ziemlich hinten in den Wald einfährt, ist der Ärger eigentlich schon vorprogrammiert


----------



## Blauer Sauser (31. Juli 2006)

War wieder einmal ein schönes Rennen. Die 3:35 auf den 58km gingen eigentlich, obwohl ich leicht erkältet bin. Viel mehr auf den Sack ging mir die Wespe, die mich in die Unterlippe gestochen hatteund die Oberschenkelkrämpfe die ich beim absteigen vom Rad bei der Zeitnahme hatte


----------



## sipemue (31. Juli 2006)

@Aubacher: Das war ich mit der Auswahl   ... 


Bin den Keiler zum ersten Mal gefahren und bin auch von der Strecke begeistert. Nur hätte ich mir an der ein oder anderen Abfahrt ein Fully herbei gewünscht. Gab schon teilweise echte Hammerschläge von hinten.

Zur Verpflegung: Ich fand die Verpflegung nicht so gut. 
1) Die Abstände von den Versorgungspunkten waren m.E.n. zu lange. Zwischen dem 2 und 3 bin ich richtig "trockengelaufen". Dannach habe ich immer drei Flaschen mitgenommen und an der Station direkt noch eine getrunken. 
2) Es gabe nur an zwei Ständen mal was anderes als Bananen und Äpfel. Oder war ich blind und habe nichts anderes gesehen?
Hätte mir mehr Müsliriegel / Powerbars oder ähnliches gewünscht.


----------



## eDw (31. Juli 2006)

So, ich kann nun auch wieder schreiben!  

So platt war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich glaube der ganze Samstag auf dem Bau war etwas zu viel.

Aber ich hab mich bis zum Schluss durchgekaempft. Trotz Kraempfe.
mit 6:15 lag ich etwas ueber meinem Ziel von 6 h. 
Behinderung von anderen Fahrern gab es bei dieser Zeit keine mehr!  

Aber im Nachhinein war es doch eine super Sache.

Die 2 Verpflegung auf der 98er haette aber auf dem Geiersber sein muessen. Ich, und viele Ander die ich gesprochen habe, hatten nichts mehr zu trinken zwischen der 2ten und 3ten Verpflegung. 

Ich hoffe auch, dass es im naechsten Jahr wieder eine aehnliche Strecke geben wird.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## sunflowerbiker (31. Juli 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Es gabe nur an zwei Ständen mal was anderes als Bananen und Äpfel. Oder war ich blind und habe nichts anderes gesehen?
> Hätte mir mehr Müsliriegel / Powerbars oder ähnliches gewünscht.



Das war mal wieder ein richtiger MTB Marathon    

Ich hab eigentlich immer das bekommen was ich angesagt habe, wurde sogar gefragt ob es was ausmacht das der powerbar nicht ausgepackt ist.

Super Organisation, es war Idiotensicher ausgeschildert, nur einmal ist mir das trinken ausgegangen, (bin aber selber schuld, hätte mir ja noch ne Flasche ins Trikot stecken können) 
Und von der Verpflegung im Ziel will ich ja gar nicht anfangen zu schwärmen. 

Die Downhills waren aller erste Sahne. Die von der 58er haben auch meistens schön Platz gemacht im letzten Anstieg und im Downhill.
Auf den letzten 15 km von den 95 haben mich aber schon ein paar Krämpfe geplagt, mit 4:36 bin ich aber schon zufrieden.

War ja den Tag davor noch aufn Weinfest


----------



## Kanventsmann (31. Juli 2006)

ich habe gleich mal ne Mitteilung auf der Webseite abgesendet, mit der Bitte die Jubiläumsstrecke nächste Jahr wieder aufzubieten. 
Die war ja wohl der Hammer! Gut, den ersten und letzten Teil kannte man halbwegs, aber das der neue Teil auch fast nur auf Waldwegen und Trails bestand und dazu schon recht anspruchsvolle, ist echt ne Granate. Wenn es diese Strecke nächstes Jahr wieder geben sollte, dann mit Fully.

Das Problem mit Trockenlaufen hatte ich auch. -Die ganze erste Auffahrt zur Aurora hoch. Den Schluss habe ich glatt geschoben, so trocken war ich schon. Das hat sich dann beim letzten Anstieg gerächt und ich hatte den Hammer mit Schwindel, etc.

Dann hat sich der vordere Schaltkäfig nach Lichtenau runter AUFgebogen, ging nix mehr ausser dem mittleren Blatt. Konnte ich mit roher Gewalt und einer Wasserpumpenzange an der nächsten Verpflegung reparieren.

In Anbetracht dessen war meine Mittelfeldzeit von 5h36min gar nicht so schlecht, wobei meine Polar 5h26min gestoppt hat. Keine Ahnung wo die 10min herkommen.

Fazit:
Mit der Strecke komme ich nächstes Jahr wieder, wenn es wieder 2 mal die alte Runde gibt eher nicht mehr. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich schon so häufig in Wombach war und ich fands jedesmal klasse, auch wenn ich Ausstieg oder tech. Defekt hatte.

B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathonman (31. Juli 2006)

Hi,

war hart, aber saugeil .......

@ bikehumanumest:

ich glaube ich war dein Vorfahrer auf den Trails...ich habe immer mehr oder weniger höflich um Platz gebeten und hinter mir hat sich immer jemand dann bedankt...
meine Zeit: 4:36

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. Juli 2006)

Marathonman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> war hart, aber saugeil .......
> 
> ...



das danke galt dann auch irgendwie dir fürs wegbahnen...

ja wir sind wohl die letzte viertelstunde zusammen gefahren...und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist 

@sunflower...
der dritte im bunde,wenn er mit einem rosa piratentrikot unterwegs war ???

das war eh lustig... ich hab euch ja eingesammelt und dabei wohl wieder an meinen bekannten frank herangefahren,der euch vorher überholt hatte und wir haben ihn dann auch noch in der letzten abfahrt " verloren" (dafür gabs danach schelte für mich...)

ich konnte wegen meines golf/tennis ellenbogens leider dann auch nicht mehr an euch beiden dranbleiben(gute ausrede was ?)...wart ja eh nicht meine altersklasse - dafür haben wir am schluß nochmal schön tempo gemacht... war das i-tüpfelchen auf einen rundum gelungenen marathontag

joe ( dafür lass ich jetzt neustadt aus um meinen arm zu schonen,denn da rüttelts auch ganz schön...)


----------



## Marathonman (31. Juli 2006)

Ja du hast mich eingesammelt und wieder an den Rosa Pirat rangefahren, den ich am Anstieg vorher verloren hatte.

der rosa Pirat fragte mich 15 Min. vor Schluss, wie weit es noch sei, da hab ich gesagt, wir sind jetzt am letzten kurzen Anstieg, dann gehts nur noch runter.
Mann, hat der dann nochmal das Tempo angezogen, mir sind fast die Oberschenkel geplatzt.

Die letzte Abfahrt sind wir wie Wahnsinnige runtergefahren. Das war die brutalste, schnellste, schönste und wahrscheinlich auch gefährlichste Abfahrt, die ich und mein Hardtail jemals runter sind.

Du brauchst also nicht nach Ausreden suchen, Du warst einfach nur vernünftig und bist das Ding mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit runtergefahren. 

 

Thomas


----------



## sunflowerbiker (31. Juli 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> @sunflower...
> der dritte im bunde,wenn er mit einem rosa piratentrikot unterwegs war ???


Ja



			
				Marathonman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja du hast mich eingesammelt und wieder an den Rosa Pirat rangefahren, den ich am Anstieg vorher verloren hatte.
> 
> der rosa Pirat fragte mich 15 Min. vor Schluss, wie weit es noch sei, da hab ich gesagt, wir sind jetzt am letzten kurzen Anstieg, dann gehts nur noch runter.
> Mann, hat der dann nochmal das Tempo angezogen, mir sind fast die Oberschenkel geplatzt.
> ...




War aber schön, oder?

bikehumanumest: Deinen Bekannten hab ich kurz davor ziehen lassen müssen, weil ich so heftige Krämpfe bekommen hab, aber dann ist es wieder gegangen 

außerdem ist das pink *P P* Pink Pirate


----------



## rayc (1. August 2006)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil...Geiler...Keiler....



Das kann man nur wiederholen
*
Geil...Geiler...Keiler....*
   
Ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal die Strecke mit den Hardtail gefahren.
Das werde ich nächstes Jahr wieder tuen, denn das ging recht gut.
Nur gestern taten mir die Hände noch so weh, das ich hier einfach nichts schreiben konnte  

Auch wenn die alte Langstrecke (2x58er) mehr Trails enthält, war ich diesmal langsamer. Leider hatte ich meine Gels zuhause liegen lassen, und ab Aurora I war die Luft raus, erst nach Aurora II nach einer neuen Isoflasche und einen Keiler-Riegel konnte ich mich etwas fangen und mich mit 5:09 über das Ziel retten.
Die Energieversorgung ist einfach das wichtigste bei Maras.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei meinen treuen FAN-Club bedanken.
Ich fand es super, das ihr 18 Biker fast 15 km dicht an meine Hinterrad geblieben seid.
Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, ich stehe nicht auf Kerle, auch wenn ich einen knackigen Hintern habe . Das eine Mädel, was dabei war, darf sich natürlich bei mir melden.  (Sie ist wohl 3te geworden).
Abschütteln war nicht. Wenn ich euch bei steileren Anstiegen wegfahren konnte, wart ihr kurze Zeit später wieder dran.
Wenigstens seid ihr bei Abfahrten brav hinter mir geblieben, insbesondere da ich nicht der schnellste Abfahrer bin. 
Jetzt weis ich wenigstens wie die ganzen Kolonen bei Maras entstehen, bisher bin ich an sowas immer vorbei gezogen.
Ich dachte Windschattenfahren gäbe es nur bei RR-Rennen.
Was solls, ich fand es nur irritierend eine Horde am Hinterad hängen zu haben.
Fürs nächste Mal: Wenn wir uns abgewechselt hätten, hätte die ganze Gruppe davon profitiert.

Obwohl ich gestern stehend k.o. war, hatte ich ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht.
Was natürlich im Büro auffiel (das Grinsen).
Es macht einfach Spass einen so trailreichen Marathon zu fahren.
2007 werde ich zum fünten Mal den Keiler fahren.

Ray


----------



## eDw (1. August 2006)

Der Urkundendruck ist nun Online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2006)

MannMannMann, wenn ich eure Zeiten so lese hier, dann komm ich mir ganz klein vor  

Ich fand es auf den Abfahrten klasse daß kein Druck von hinten gemacht wurde, ich bin da halt sehr vorsichtig und sehe es nicht ein die Ideallinie zu verlassen und ins Gemüse zu fahren um jemanden vorbei zu lassen-es sei denn es ist genug Platz, dann fahre ich brav an die Seite.Bin der Meinung wer schnell bergab ist dem macht es nix aus rechts oder links vorbei zu schreddern! 

Bis auf ein Ausnahme ( bleib net stehen du Rennradfahrer!!- den hab ich dann aber am nächsten Berg versägt, das sind mir eh die liebsten, im Downhill einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann im Uphill schwächeln  ) ging es bergab aber sehr fair zu.

@Joe
Du bist mir ein Tiefstapler....... .......behauptest vorher noch "ich mach heut locker,bin etwas müde".....und dann so ne gute Platzierung! 

Ich sollte mal bei dir in die Lehre gehen damit ich schneller werde.

Andererseits hab ich meine Zeiten dieses Jahr alle um 10-15 Minuten verbessert.....ich muss also doch was richtig gemacht haben im Winter!

Fährste Odenwald?


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin da halt sehr vorsichtig und sehe es nicht ein die Ideallinie zu verlassen und ins Gemüse zu fahren um jemanden vorbei zu lassen-es sei denn es ist genug Platz, dann fahre ich brav an die Seite.Bin der Meinung wer schnell bergab ist dem macht es nix aus rechts oder links vorbei zu schreddern!
> 
> 
> @Joe
> ...



da hast du recht, oft reicht es wenn der langsamere auf der ideallinie bleibt aber halt etwas rechts oder etwas links auf der ideallinie,dann kommen die schnelleren schon vorbei,notfalls auch über die größeren steine...

eng wirds halt wenn wir z.b. dann zu dritt kamen und der langsamere zu weit von der ideallinie in die pampa ausweicht und dann wieder zurücklenkt wenn gerade der dritte noch vorbeiwill...

oder halt zu sehr die ideallinie verlässt, dann natürlich im groben gelände in schwierigkeiten gerät und am ende querliegend auf die spur zurückkommt...

und ehrlich  : ich bin relativ gemütlich gestartet und erst in der 2. hälfte liefs dann einfach immer besser... 

odenwald wahrscheinlich  

joe


----------



## E36/8 (1. August 2006)

Hi,
wir waren letzes WE auch mit dabei und es war echt genial!
Haben zwar "nur" die die 58km in Angriff genommen aber die hat auf jeden Fall gepasst. Trikot gabs schließlich auch so und für die Jubiläumsrunde hätte man ja schon ernsthaft übers trainieren nachdenken müssen  

Zum Rennen selbst gibts eigentlich net viel zu sagen...
geile Strecke, super Beschilderung (glaub da hätte es in der ein oder anderen Spitzkehre ganz schön gescheppert  ), gutes Weizen & gute Nudeln am Samstag Abend und letztendlich eine (für mich) gute Platzierung.

Hat sauviel Spaß gemacht und ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei. Evtl. mit ein paar Weizen weniger am Vorabend aber bei der kleinen Runde wirds wohl bleiben.

Servus
Matthias


----------



## underdog01 (1. August 2006)

Ich bin den Keiler dieses Jahr das erste mal auf der 58Km Strecke gefahren und es war GEIL! Die Downhills waren der Hammer, endlich mal Action und kein Waldautobahn gegurke!
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!

Das mußte raus, ich bin immer noch ganz euphorisch!

Auf unserer Page gibt es ein paar Bilder, es kommen auch noch ein paar dazu im Laufe des Abends!
Hat noch jemand Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Kanventsmann (2. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> MannMannMann, wenn ich eure Zeiten so lese hier, dann komm ich mir ganz klein vor
> 
> Ich fand es auf den Abfahrten klasse daß kein Druck von hinten gemacht wurde, ich bin da halt sehr vorsichtig und sehe es nicht ein die Ideallinie zu verlassen und ins Gemüse zu fahren um jemanden vorbei zu lassen-es sei denn es ist genug Platz, dann fahre ich brav an die Seite.Bin der Meinung wer schnell bergab ist dem macht es nix aus rechts oder links vorbei zu schreddern!
> 
> Bis auf ein Ausnahme ( bleib net stehen du Rennradfahrer!!- den hab ich dann aber am nächsten Berg versägt, das sind mir eh die liebsten, im Downhill einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann im Uphill schwächeln  ) ging es bergab aber sehr fair zu.



Hi Adrenalino,

stimmt, auf der Langstrecke ist es allgemein etwas humaner mit dem drängeln, aber fahr dann blos nicht die Mittelstrecke ... ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Langsamere auf seiner Linie bleiben sollte, er hat schon genug zu kämpfen. Nur wenn genug Platz ist, wird von mir was gesagt.

Was die Downhill-schnell/Uphill-schwach betrifft, bin ich nicht deiner Meinung. Warum sollte der, der eben gut abfahren kann nicht da seine Zeit gutmachen? Macht nur dann keinen Sinn, wenn man sich mit aller Gewalt am Ende des Trails vorbeipresst. Bergab wurde ich nie überholt, nur bergauf :-( -lag aber daran, dass ich wirklich hinter der Spitzengruppe starten konnte. Das ist zwar etwas frustrierend aber dafür ist man eben bergab nicht wirklich gebremst worden.
Meine Freundin hat übrigens durch ihre guten Abfahrqualitäten auf den letzten Trails ihre Wiedersacherin, die bergauf etwas stärker war bezwungen. Sie hat so ungefähr die gleiche Zeit wie du gehabt.

Gruss
B.


----------



## junkyjerk (2. August 2006)

übrigens, dass die von firstfotofactory nur einen einzigen fotopoint aufgebaut hatten, ist schon ziemlich schwach, grad mal 2 oder 3 bilder an der selben stelle sind pro teilnehmer online gegangen, das ist doch wirklich mal schwach oder was? wenn die schon nen exklusivvertrag haben, sollten die auch dafür sorgen, dass 1. an interessanten orten wie z.b. abfahrten und 2. an mehreren verschiedenen orten fotos gemacht werden....


----------



## Hugo (2. August 2006)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
bin in der beziehung auch zieml. entäuscht....wollte diesesmal sogar 2 abzüge bestellen(als geschenk ) aber das bild welches von mir aufgenommen wurde is ja ma total für die füsse...früher war das eindeutig besser


----------



## eDw (3. August 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
> bin in der beziehung auch zieml. entäuscht....wollte diesesmal sogar 2 abzüge bestellen(als geschenk ) aber das bild welches von mir aufgenommen wurde is ja ma total für die füsse...früher war das eindeutig besser




 

Naja, machst halt die Startnummer wieder dran, wir koennen uns ja am Hahnenkammtreffen und ich mach ein Bild von Dir im Wald. Das merkt keiner, dass das nicht am Hahnenkamm war.    
Tolles Bild von Dir im Anhang!


----------



## Sauron1977 (4. August 2006)

Ihr könnt schon froh sein wenn ihr Bilder von euch findet!
Denn von mir ist nur ein Einziges im Zieleinlauf geschossen worden, auf dem ich nicht mal zu erkennen bin.
Hab selten so nen schlechten Fotoservice erlebt.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Foto-CD von Keiler-Bike.de direkt? Sind da nur die Fotos drauf die man auch auf der Internetseite in den verschiedenen Rubriken findet, oder gibts da noch mehr was nicht im Internet zu finden ist?


----------



## natty_dread (4. August 2006)

probierts doch mal auf gut Glück hier:
http://www.main-netz.de/treffpunkt/diasow_neu/

dann halt auf Keiler klicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (4. August 2006)

mich hat doch glatt der veranstalter erwischt...




ihr müsst einfach langsamer fahren, dann werdet ihr auch fotografiert...

joe


----------



## Hugo (4. August 2006)

eDw schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, machst halt die Startnummer wieder dran, wir koennen uns ja am Hahnenkammtreffen und ich mach ein Bild von Dir im Wald. Das merkt keiner, dass das nicht am Hahnenkamm war.
> Tolles Bild von Dir im Anhang!




danke danke...das hat ich auch gesehn...is aber nich so wirklich action-geladen wie ichs gern gehabt hätte


----------



## MealsOnWheels (5. August 2006)

natty_dread schrieb:
			
		

> probierts doch mal auf gut Glück hier:
> http://www.main-netz.de/treffpunkt/diasow_neu/
> 
> dann halt auf Keiler klicken...



Unglaublich, dass man mit so schlechten Bildern "Geld verdienen" kann!!!


----------

